# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Нужны wav файлы с цыфрами

## Max_Nj

Всем доброго времени суток.

Мне тут для одной програмулинки понадобились WAV файлы с цифрами 
т.е. нужны 1.wav 2.wav 3.wav ...... 37.wav
женским голосом произносящие соответствующее число
может у кого естьИИ

Заранее благодарен!

----------

